# Strategie Spiele geeigneter Laptop



## Mask_theone (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe trotz intensiver suche nicht wirklich "die" Info erhalten die mich voranbringt.

Also ich suche einen möglichst günstigen neuen Laptop der alle aktuellen Strategiespiele wie Civilisation, Beyond Earth und Age of Wonders III in der höchsten Auflösung und mit allen Details  packt ohne dass es auf ner Riesigen Karte mit 20 Spielern ruckelt oder die halbe Karte weg klappt. 

Ich habe maximal 650€ zur Verfügung.

Was er sonst können muss:

Angemessene Auflösung für die o.G. Games. Full Hd wäre schön muss aber ins Budget passen. 
Schnelles Wlan da ich ne super Leitung hab und ein darauf angepassten Router.
Windows vorinstalliert. 
Eine richtig geile Optik. Klingt zwar doof aber ich will keine graue Kiste die nach Plastik aussieht.
Evtl. beleuchtete Tastatur, ist aber kein muss.

Was er nicht braucht:

Eine Riesen Festplatte mir reicht ne kleine SSD ich hab max. 2 Spiele und ein paar Fotos drauf. DVD oder Blue Ray Laufwerk.
Auch Gewicht und Wärmeentwicklung oder Accu dauer ist mir Wurst. Ich will mit dem Teil zwar durch die Bude laufen aber nicht stundenlang durch die Pampa.

So also schon mal danke an alle die mir antworten und ein großes Hallo an alle in diesem Forum was ich echt klasse find.


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Februar 2015)

Ist etwas wenig Budget für die Ansprüche. Aber die meisten Anforderungen kann man wohl erfüllen.

Auf jeden Fall:
Du landest in der Preiskategorie mit einer GT840m und einem i5-4200U (evtl. schon Nachfolger).
Dazu gibt es meistens Full-HD in 15,6", und zusammengesparter Qualität entweder beim Display, Gehäuseverarbeitung, Tastatur oder Ausstattung (evtl. ohne opt. Laufwerk, BS oder ähnliches).

Schau dir die Reviews hiervon an:
Test Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-70 (59427656) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests (etwas billig verarbeitet)
Test Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro (VN7-591G-77A9) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests (leichte Hitzeprobleme)
ASUS F555LN-XO054H Notebook 15,6" / Intel Core i5 / 8GB RAM / 500GB / GeForce 840M / Win 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de Review auf NBC.com

oder, wenn du noch 40€ auftreiben kannst:
ASUS X555LN-XO113H Notebook 15,6" / i7-4510U / 8GB RAM / 500GB / 840M / Win 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
(es gibt dieses WE 10% bei NBB auf alle ASUS NBs)


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2015)

MSI GP60-Proi545FD (0016GH-SKU12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das wäre mit Abstand das schnellste neue Gerät für 650Euro. Da kannst auch noch schnell und einfach ne mSATA SSD nachrüsten.


----------



## zarkanis (8. Februar 2015)

Ich schließe mich iTzZent's Empfehlung an, nehm das MSI. Leistungsfähigerer Prozi und die Graka ist deutlich stärker.
Von den Asus F555LN würde ich die Finger lassen, das soll wirklich furchtbare Displays haben.


----------



## Mask_theone (9. Februar 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Ich habe mir es ja schon fast gedacht aber auf Grund eurer Antworten weiß ich jetzt also dass mein Schema von früher: Strategiespiele brauchen keine allzu hohe Grafikkarte, wohl nicht mehr stimmt.

Technisch gesehen sowieso aber auch rein Optisch gefällt mir der Laptop von MSI am besten, leider muss ich mir da ja dann noch Betriebssystem etc. dazu holen. Somit werde ich wohl oder Übel mein Sparschwein noch etwas länger füttern um mir dann alles auf einmal zu holen. Ich wollte zwar nicht mein Budget erhöhen, habe es mir aber schon fast gedacht, dass ich mit 650€ sehr weit unten angesetzt habe. Der Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro hat es auch noch in meine engere Wahl geschafft.

Also vielen Dank erst einmal. Wenn ich dann irgendwann den Sack zumache und die hohe Kante es hergibt, werde ich mich bestimmt noch mal melden und sagen wie es denn so mit Age of Wonders III auf dem Laptop so funktioniert hat


----------



## iTzZent (9. Februar 2015)

Windows 7 kostet 20Euro, Windows 8.1 kostet 30Euro... so lange musst du dein Sparschwein also nicht füttern


----------



## Mask_theone (10. Februar 2015)

Na ja also ich hatte im Internet Windows 8.1 nicht für unter 100 gefunden, jetzt zeigt Günstiger es für 50 an. Immerhin keine 130€ also nicht soo lange sparen. Ich bezog mich ja auch eher darauf gleich etwas mehr zu investieren also den Laptop ne Nummer größer zu kaufen. Vor dem Hintergrund dass die Strategie Spiele eben jetzt wesentlich mehr Grafikhunger haben als früher. Da konnte man quasi ne uralte Grafikkarte haben und hatte bei den Spielen höchste Grafik und brauchte nur ne Nummer besser wenn man Ego oder RPG oder so spielen wollte. Dabei finde ich sieht man diesen Bedarf den Spielen nicht an, wenn man sich Let's Plays anguckt.


----------



## iTzZent (10. Februar 2015)

Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 32 64 Bit Vollversion Lizenz Key Aufkleber COA | eBay

Mehr als ausreichend. Das Image bekommt man kostenlos im Internet zum selber brennen.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

Richtig! Kann mich nur iTzZent anschließen: Win Lizenz auf eBay kaufen und das MSI ist in deiner Preisregion und Ansprüche gem meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das aktuell beste Modell. 

Zum Thema engere Auswahl des Acer noch ein paar Worte: Nein! 
Tu dir das mit dem ACER nicht an. Die Dinger sind so sinnlos wie ein P*nis an einem Papst Man merkt es an so KLeinigkeiten wie z.B. alle Anschlüsse rechts anzubringen dort wo eigentlich die Maus bei Zockern ist liegen dann sämtliche Kabel im Weg rum. Außerdem keine Wartungsklappen etc. 
zusätzlich kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass die Dinger nicht länger als ein Jahr Spaß machen... keinerlei Schutzvorrichtungen integriert, oftmal Hitzeprobleme, schlechte Kühlkonzepte und oft seeeeehr mittelmäßige Hardware verbaut die z.T. auch noch schlecht aufeinander abgestimmt wurde. 
Hab es bereits mal in einem anderen Post geschrieben: "...die Dinger sind einfach die Poser der  Laptopwelt! Sehen einigermaßen gut aus, glänzen auf dem Datenblatt und  sind willig und billig. Allerdings treue ist nicht ihre Stärke!"
Sollte sich nun irgendwer auf die Füße getreten fühlen: Gerne PM mit Kritik an mich, aber keinen "Ich verteidige ACER Threat daraus machen, damit ist Mask_theone nicht geholfen, danke!


----------



## Mask_theone (11. Februar 2015)

Auf die Idee nach so einem Aufkleber zu eBayn bzw. Googlen wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen danke dafür.

Zum Thema Acer technisch wie du selbst sagt sieht es auf dem Papier ja nicht schlecht aus, ich hätte mich aber schon alleine wegen der Optik und der damit von mir erwarteten Haptik eh für MSI entschieden. Meine Finanzministerin sagt ich soll die Anschaffung auf den nächsten ersten legen, dann ist zumindest vom Finanziellen her auch eine SSD drin.

Daher jetzt die Nachfrage, würde die denn spürbar mehr bringen? Gerade bei Strategiespielen kann es ja durchaus zu Verzögerungen beim Autosave kommen. Hilft da die SSD oder ist es dann "nur" ne Sekunde schneller. Denn dann würde ich die einfach weglassen.


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Alleine die Frage zu stellen, ob eine SSD sinnvoll ist oder nicht zeigt, dass du noch nie mit einer gearbeitet hast, richtig?  (Soll nun nicht arrogant oder beleidigend wirken, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!! ) 
Eine SSD bringt enorm viele Vorteile nicht nur im Bereich Geräuschemission, sondern auch im Bereich Energieeffizienz (höhere Akkulaufzeit) und natürlich auch in Sachen Reaktionszeiten. Ich will nie wieder auf was anderem arbeiten! HDDs sind gut als Datengrab und ggf. auch Installationsort für Spiele, aber die SAVE Ordner solltem immer wenn möglich auf der SSD liegen aber auch Ladezeiten etc. werden stark verkürzt. 
In deinem Fall würde ich sage hör auf deine Finanzministerin (netter Ausdruck für 'ne Alte! ) und nimm ne SSD mit. Du wirst den Unterschied auch im Office/Surf/Idle Betrieb merken...


----------



## Mask_theone (11. Februar 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Alleine die Frage zu stellen, ob eine SSD sinnvoll ist oder nicht zeigt, dass du noch nie mit einer gearbeitet hast, richtig?.



Richtig! Habe ich noch nie. Ich habe quasi nach XP noch Vista aufgespielt und dann aufgehört mich um Pc- bzw. Laptopsachen zu kümmern. Bin da jetzt nicht beleidigt oder so.

Ich hatte mich auch vom Hardwarethema komplett verabschiedet. Der PC und mein Laptop konnten alle Sachen die ich wollte und alles war tutti. 

Jetzt ist es fast 6 Jahre her und alles geht kaputt und nach einer Windows 8 Installation hat der Laptop die Grafikkarte geschrotet. Und da die von mir jetzt bespielt werden wollenden Strategiespiele alle nicht mehr laufen auf meiner Hardware bzw. nicht mehr so dass es Spass macht muss ich halt aufrüsten und mich drum kümmern.

Meine "Alte" [also so etwas verbitte ich mir wirklich ]und ich werden dann wohl die SSD gleich mit organisieren. Windows und die 2 spiele werde ich da wohl drauf kriegen.


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

Aber bitte nicht irgendeine 
Nimm von Crucial die MX100 oder M550.

Ich hab in meinem Laptop die M4 drin und es war schlichtweg atemberaubend was das für einen Unterschied macht. Ich genieße jeden Bootvorgang (aber nicht lang  )


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht irgendeine
> Nimm von Crucial die MX100 oder M550.
> 
> Ich hab in meinem Laptop die M4 drin und es war schlichtweg atemberaubend was das für einen Unterschied macht. Ich genieße jeden Bootvorgang (aber nicht lang  )



Naja sooooooo immens ist der Unterschied nicht zwischen den SSDs. Aber  klar: Der Unterschied zwischen SSD und HDD als Systemplatte ist wirklich  enorm!
 Und wieso unbedingt die Crucial? Wieso keine Samsung, Transcend, Plextor oder OCZ? Verstehe wer will...
@Mask: Ich selbst hab ne 256GB 840er EVO drin und bin sehr zufrieden, aber da lässt du dich am besten vom Experten Redsupp beraten warum das die falsche Wahl war und man unbedingt eine Crucial braucht


----------



## Mask_theone (11. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht irgendeine
> Nimm von Crucial die MX100 oder M550.)



Braucht man noch irgendwelche Wechsel- Einbaurahmen oder anderes?
Nicht dass es mir wie bei meiner PS3 damals geht neue Festplatte gab es wie Sand am Meer nur gab es keine neue Rahmen und die alte Platte ging nur mit spezial Schraubendreher aus dem alten Einbaurahmen raus. 

Ansonsten werde ich mir davon ne 128GB Version schnappen; 60€ sind Supi da ich ja nicht viel an Speicherplatz benötige.

Firma ist mir egal, Hauptsache es hält und kostet nicht die Welt....


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

Crucial's sind flott und haben ein super P/L-Verhältnis. Daher der Tipp. 
Wenn ich falsch liege dann einfach sagen, muss sich niemand von meiner Unkenntnis auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.

Und mit großem Unterschied meinte ich zw HDD und SSD. Nicht von SSDs untereinander.

Kommt auf deinen Laptop drauf an. Ich konnte die 2,5" HDD einfach durch die SSD austauschen. Aber weiß jetzt nicht wies in der Masse der Laptops da aussieht, aber ich denke mal dass du keinen benötigst.


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Die SSDs haben das gleiche Format (2,5 Zoll) wie die internen Laptopfestplatten. Ist ne genormte Geschichte ebenfalls mit den Plätzen für die Schrauben etc. 
Nur wenn du sie in ein älteres Desktop Gehäuse einbauen wollen würdest bräuchtest du so einen Rahmen. Bei vielen SSDs wird sowas sogar schon mit geliefert (bei meiner 840er war ein passender dabei) so das man sie direkt in einen 3,5" HDD Platz einbauen kann. Solltest du mal einen brauczen: Kosten wirklich nicht viel (3,40 EURO).


----------



## Mask_theone (11. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Kommt auf deinen Laptop drauf an. Ich konnte die 2,5" HDD einfach durch die SSD austauschen. Aber weiß jetzt nicht wies in der Masse der Laptops da aussieht, aber ich denke mal dass du keinen benötigst.



Na ich würde mir den hier im Thread empfohlenen MSI GP60-Proi545FD Laptop zulegen.


----------



## Mask_theone (11. Februar 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Die SSDs haben das gleiche Format (2,5 Zoll) wie die internen Laptopfestplatten. Ist ne genormte Geschichte ebenfalls mit den Plätzen für die Schrauben etc.  [/URL](3,40 EURO).



Tja auf genormt oder gar DIN Norm kann ich mich leider nicht mehr so verlassen, daher meine Frage. Hab erst neulich mal wieder, diesmal am Auto gemerkt dass ein DIN genormter Stecker aus China nicht mit einem DIN genormten Anschluß aus Japan zusammenarbeitet weil beide nicht nicht der Deutschen Industrienorm entsprachen für die sie zugelassen waren. Ergebnis Buff kaputt.


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

"All diese Punkte kann dieses Notebook durchaus erfüllen. Ich habe noch zusätzliche 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher verbaut und die Festplatte gegen eine SSD getauscht. Beides ging nach dem Öffnen der Wartungsklappe mit 2 Handgriffen." MSI GP60-Proi545FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5-4210H / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / GTX 850M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Sieht gut aus  einfach danach googlen/youtube durchsuchen.

edit: google hilft  Einbau mSATA in GP60-Proi545FD - Notebooks und Barebone Systeme - MSI Forum


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Mask_theone schrieb:


> Tja auf genormt oder gar DIN Norm kann ich mich leider nicht mehr so verlassen, daher meine Frage. Hab erst neulich mal wieder, diesmal am Auto gemerkt dass ein DIN genormter Stecker aus China nicht mit einem DIN genormten Anschluß aus Japan zusammenarbeitet weil beide nicht nicht der Deutschen Industrienorm entsprachen für die sie zugelassen waren. Ergebnis Buff kaputt.



DIN ungleich ISO! ... hätte ich dazu schreiben müssen, sorry! DIN: Deutsche Industrie Norm, ISO: International Standardization Organisation. 

Im PC Enduser Bereich ist das alles recht gut genormt...


----------



## Mask_theone (11. Februar 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> DIN ungleich ISO! ... hätte ich dazu schreiben müssen, sorry! DIN: Deutsche Industrie Norm, ISO: International Standardization Organisation.



Ich weiß. In dem Fall waren es leider keine ISO sondern tatsächlich DIN genormte Teile. Und damit wähnte ich mich auf der sicheren Seite. Trotzdem Buff. Hatte so etwas auch schon mal bei ISO Teilen in einem Technikmonster von SCSI Festplatte, da hat der Stecker am Controller der verbauten Schnittstelle nicht mit dem Kabel der Festplatte funktioniert. Erst ein Kabel des Controller Herstellers passte dann auf beides. Ich hab deshalb lieber gleich gefragt denn Google hat so seine Tücken. Bzw. hab ich nun nicht gleich jeden Threat zu dem Laptop aufrufen können.


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Aaaah ja das kenn ich ! Super nervige Geschichte! Verstehe einer so manche Normierung! v.A. im Bereich USb gehen mir die unterschiedliche Typen und Generationen auf nen männliches Körperteil! 3.0, 2.0, 3.1, nano, mikro, makro, mini, proprietäre Standards (z.B. Lightning bei Apple o.Ä.)


----------



## Mask_theone (12. Februar 2015)

Hab da jetzt gleich doch noch ne Frage zu fragen. Ich werde mir ja nun zu 95% den hier vorgeschlagenen MSI Laptop holen.
Ich habe mich deshalb mit der in Ihm verbauten NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M beschäftigt. Habe jetzt auf NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ gefunden dass die Grafik bei maximaler Auflösung also Full HD und allen Details auf knappe aufgerundete 31 fps runter geht bei Beyond Earth. Es wäre laut deren Ampelsystem aber noch flüssig spielbar.

Ich vermute mal da es ja der neueste Civ Ableger ist, dürfte es bei den anderen Titeln ebenso sein. Sollte ich dann, also in der ersten Märzwoche, eher die Details eine Stufe runter schrauben um dann mehr fps zu erreichen oder sollte man mit der niedrigeren Bildwiederholungsrate bleiben. Oder muss ich gar die Auflösung reduzieren? Oder muss ich gar nix machen weil alles soo reicht hehe -> Wobei habe ich dann den Optisch besseren Spielgenuss?


----------



## Redsupp (12. Februar 2015)

Probiers aus - finds raus!  

Ist ja recht subjektiv, spiel so wies dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## chischko (12. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Probiers aus - finds raus!
> 
> Ist ja recht subjektiv, spiel so wies dir am besten gefällt.


Korrekt! Kann man pauschal nicht sagen.... der eine stört sich an Kantenflimmern (Kantenglättung an/aus), der andere an etwas größeren Pixeln (Auflösung rauf/runter), der andere an unscharfen Texturen (Texturenfilter hoch/runter) und wieder andere stören sich daran, dass Schatten nicht so detailliert sind. Spiel selbst im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten mit den Parametern bis du ein Setting gefunden hast was den für dich optimalen Kompromiss bildet...


----------



## Redsupp (12. Februar 2015)

Genau, und manche müssen unbedingt jedes Spiel mit über 150 FPS spielen  Aber das bekommst du schon hin  Einfach testen


----------



## Mask_theone (12. Februar 2015)

Also Fazit der Laptop ist gerade so geeignet und ich muss mit mindestens einer Einschränkung leben,oder gleich eine Nummer größer kaufen. Mist Doppel Mist um mal ein Brot zu zitieren.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Februar 2015)

Oft kann man auch Spiele optimieren und je nach Spiel bringt das sehr viel.


----------



## Mask_theone (13. Februar 2015)

Mmh dass ich gelernt habe das Strategiespiele im Verhältnis zu Shootern etc im Vergleich zu früher doch schon sehr gestiegene Hardwareanforderungen haben, sagte ich ja bereits. 

Mich treibt halt um dass ich wenn ich diesen Laptop mein eigen nenne und sagen wir mal das nächste Civ etc. raus kommt die Kiste dann wieder merklich in die Knie geht, denn genau das wollte ich ja vermeiden. Weil wenn ich jetzt schon ich übertreibe mal bewusst Optimierung betreiben muss und nicht kann dann wird es ja für die nächsten Generationen an Spielen noch schwerer.

Und mein Geldbaum im Keller trägt halt nur die Früchte für solch einen Laptop und nicht für einen besseren. 

Ich will aber einigermaßen sicher gehen dass ich den auch noch ein paar Jahre behalten kann ohne auf die nächsten Strategiespiele wieder verzichten zu müssen, da ich die dann nicht oder nur stark eingeschränkt nutzen kann.

Also muss ich entweder weiter Sparen oder halt in den Sauren Apfel beißen den Laptop kaufen und hoffen dass die nächsten Strategiespiele ihn nicht so fordern, dass ich die auch noch Spielen kann.


----------



## leaf348 (13. Februar 2015)

Naja das ist halt das Problem bei nem Laptop, um auf Jahre gerüstet zu sein muss man halt mächtig Geld ausgeben.
Also entweder in ein paar Jahren die Details halt ein wenig runterschrauben, nen Desktop-PC holen oder eben noch ne Weile sparen.


----------



## Mask_theone (13. Februar 2015)

Mir geht es ja eben nicht um Jahre sondern eher um die nächsten Spiele.
Ich kann damit leben ein wenig die Details zu reduzieren. Wenn aber bei den nächsten Spielen ich quasi alles auf die Hälfte setzen muss ist es Mist.
Wenn dass in 3 Jahren oder so sein muss OK kann ich mit leben, aber nicht wenn der Laptop gerade mal ein Jahr alt ist.

Und wie gesagt es geht ja "nur" um Strategiespiele. Und da möchte ich nicht in einem Jahr 20 min. warten auf die nächste Runde und mir an Pixelmatsch die Augen verderben.


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2015)

Mask_theone schrieb:


> Und mein Geldbaum im Keller trägt halt nur die Früchte für solch einen Laptop und nicht für einen besseren.



Besser gießen, ab und zu als Klo missbrauchen für's große Geschäft (Dünger!!!) und an die Sonne damit! 

Im Ernst: In einem Jahr wirst du keinen solchen inflationären Verfall deiner Grafikleistung vs. der neu erschienenen Spiele feststellen wie in deinem letzten Post beschrieben...


----------



## Mask_theone (14. Februar 2015)

Na ja extrem gesehen bestimmt nicht, aber da diese Grafikkarte quasi am Limit ist kann es mir schon passieren dass ich mich in einem Jahr evtl. dann von full hd verabschieden kann. Genau dieses möchte ich aber nicht. Von daher überlege ich halt es trotzdem zu Versuchen und zu hoffen dass es eben nicht passiert und die Anforderungen gleich bleiben.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

Mask_theone schrieb:


> Von daher überlege ich halt es trotzdem zu Versuchen und zu hoffen dass es eben nicht passiert und die Anforderungen gleich bleiben.



Könnte nen teurer Versuch werden... RICHTIG teuer! Und für einen VERSUCH  wäre mir das Geld dann definitiv zu schade.. da fahr ich lieber mit meiner Freundin in' Urlaub oder schenk meiner Mutter die Gartenliege aus Zirbenholz, die sie schon lange will...


----------



## Mask_theone (14. Februar 2015)

Es gibt ja nun mal nicht viele möglichkeiten:
A der Tipp auf dieses Notebook ist total quatsch weil es für Strategiespiele nicht geeignet ist. 
B der Tipp ist genau richtig und die Kiste kann noch ein paar Strategiespiele vertragen. 

Somit gibt es für mich die Auswahl wenn A richtig ist, mehr Geld ausgeben weil es in meiner Preisklasse keine Strategiespielzukunftssicheren (für nen überschaubaren Zeitraum) gibt, oder halt wenn B richtig ist in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und ein bisschen zu Zocken, dass ich damit relativ gut über die Runden (im warsten Sinne) komme.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass du dich in einem Jahr von FHD verabschieden musst. Du wirst nur den Anschluss an die aktuellsten höchsten Auflösungen wie z.B. WQHD oder dann eben UHD o.Ä. verlieren.... 
Ich würde sagen Mlglichkeit B klingt da irgendwie attraktiver bzw. korrekt.


----------



## Mask_theone (16. Februar 2015)

Das ein Full HD Bildschirm nicht mehr als Full HD  kann, liegt in der Natur der Sache. 

Was ich meinte ist dass ich nicht möchte dass der Laptop jetzt gerade so das Spiel auf allen Details darstellt was er ja laut Benchmark kann, und das nächste Game in Full HD nicht mehr läuft bzw. nicht mit vollen Details.
Meine Befürchtung liegt halt genau darin, dass ich dann halt stärkere Abstriche machen muss bei sagen wir CIV 6 als eigentlich sein müssten, nur weil der Laptop jetzt gerade so alle Merkmale erfüllt um CIV 5 und andere dieser Games auf Full HD mit vollen Details etc. darzustellen.

Etwas Puffer wäre halt schön, ist halt nur bei dem Budget unrealistisch. Somit werde ich dann wohl bei CIV 6 hoffen dass der Laptop Full HD und max. details packt, glaube aber nicht dran.


----------

